# Nubian female x Male pygmy goat??



## partsRheavy (Jan 16, 2012)

If a Nubian female were to be placed in a pen with one male pygmy goat and about 8 or 9 female pygmy goats, how likely is it that  Ms. Nubian would be bred successfully for freshening and eventual milk production?

Or would it be better to isolate her and the male pygmy goat in a pen together?

Or would they not like each other at all and would a Nubian buck be necessary?

Sorry for such a basic question, but I'm just learning about goats.


----------



## Mamaboid (Jan 16, 2012)

Put a hay bale or something he can stand on to reach her, he will get the job done.  Meat producers field breed all the time, with multiple bucks and does in the same field.  Those are my thoughts, but some of the others with more experience may have different advice to offer.


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 16, 2012)

Male pigmy to female Nubian gives you Kinder goats.  

As long as he can reach he will bred her.  If he is a really short little guy get him a bale of hay or something to stand on.  A female in heat and a determined buck will make it happen.


----------



## Mamaboid (Jan 16, 2012)

LOL Jodie. Great minds not only think alike, they do it at exactly the same time.


----------



## autumnprairie (Jan 16, 2012)




----------



## partsRheavy (Jan 16, 2012)

Thanks so much to all for the info!!  The hay bale hint is cute!!  Satin sheets in the form of a square bale!!    I am trying to learn as much as I can before I consider delving into the world of dairy goats.


----------

